

Most Competitive Nation? U.S. Ousted as No. 1 - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/6210700-Most-Competitive-Nation-Hong-Kong-Singapore-Beat-U-S-

======
bediger
I'm going to advocate that the USA try to meta-win this meta-competition:
C'mon, USA, start competing again! Scrap with me!

------
Flying
I doubt their credibility because they call Hong Kong a "nation?"

